# Pad Printing Tagless Label Service



## zaprats (Sep 16, 2011)

Does anyone know of a service that Prints tagless labels on t-shirt using a pad printer where the cost of reasonable? or is it better to just buy your own? The Inkcup pad printer costs about $4000. Manual ones around $300-700.


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

You could try plastisol transfers of your label and use a mini heat press. The cost would be pennies per shirt and the printing would be more durable.

I know of printers that do it during the screen printing process. It is about 35 cents a hit plus the cost of the plates. About $75 a plate and you need a plate for every size and for every change of shirt origin, at least.

Transfers would allow you to gang up a sheet of sizes and you might get 60 on a $1 transfer sheet.

Just an idea.


----------



## delcambre88 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just joined tshirt forum. I was interested in some alternative ways to transfer images and logos onto performance apparel. I recently purchased a pad printer to print the tagless logo on the neck line of a brand I am working on as well as some other side projects.

I am looking for performance shirts with no tags on the neck, but seems rather difficult unless you want to remove labels. I'm not offering my services, I don't actually have a business yet and am still in Test/R&D mode. So I can tell you this, the machine is great and fast. Very inexpensive to print on each shirt but you can be limited in size and color. Works better for long runs but am am finding interesting ways to make short runs profitable. 

So what is reasonable cost wise? What do most charge for that type of service. I bought the machine for personal use but would be interested to know what companies charge for that type of service.


----------



## TheBradley (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Zaprats, where are you located?


----------



## Lescliff (Dec 8, 2011)

Buying these tagless labels from a particular company will cost you cheaper as far as I think. There is intense competition going on in printing world. That is the reason why the companies are reducing their cost without changing the quality of the product. You can easily find/buy/print cheap tagless labels from any company. Most companies are offering customized facilities with free shipments offers. 



_____________________
print labels | labels printing


----------



## kimskiy (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi everyone! I apologize in advance for my English. I am new to this forum. I wanted to ask, can you recommend a proven equipment for Tagless Pad Printing on the shirts. Needs, printing field 80mm * 80mm minimum, 1-2 colors, the performance of 1000 pieces per hour. I have orders from manufacturers of shirts labeling of their products. Estimated download 200,000-300,000 units a month. 
thanks


----------



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

check out screenprintsupply.com they have pad printer and a Rapid Tag printer your looking at 2,000 labels an hour


----------



## kimskiy (Sep 6, 2012)

Good day! Thank you for your response. Please tell me which country produces. How reliable is the equipment (may be you are working on it or someone you know, if it is, I can further learn from you about the details of this technology). Or where I can consult (I understand there is an information equipment manufacturer, but I would like to know the opinion of people who themselves are working on it)?
* I am in Uzbekistan, so get enough service to be difficult.
Waiting for your advice


----------



## kimskiy (Sep 6, 2012)

I forgot to specify, I wrote about the rapid tag printer screen printing


----------



## InkworksBC (Apr 2, 2010)

clclothing said:


> You could try plastisol transfers of your label and use a mini heat press. The cost would be pennies per shirt and the printing would be more durable.


That's dead backwards. Padprinting will outlast transfers, and transfers will take 5-10 times as long to apply.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

InkworksBC said:


> That's dead backwards. Padprinting will outlast transfers, and transfers will take 5-10 times as long to apply.


Actually, plastisol transfers will outlast the garment. So, even if pad printing will outlast the plastisol transfer, it really doesn't make any difference. Anything more than outlasting the garment is overkill.

Also, like was stated earlier, you can gang up transfers and literally spend pennies per transfer. And unless you're doing hundreds at once (which most people here won't be doing), then the time it takes to apply the transfer is minimal.


----------

